# Cùng “soi” cách trang trí sân khấu tiệc cưới của các sao Việt



## nguyenquynh010906 (11 Tháng sáu 2013)

[h=2]Cùng “soi” cách trang trí sân khấu tiệc cưới của các sao Việt
*những ý tưởng trang trí sân khấu tiệc cưới*[/h]*Sau đây, mời bạn cùng ngắm nhìn những sân khấu tiệc cưới được trang trí một lộng lẫy và hoành tráng của các sao Việt nhé!**1. JENNIFER PHẠM: Đám cưới tràn ngập hoa hồng**Đám cưới lần hai của Hoa hậu Jennifer Phạm diễn ra vào cuối tháng 12/2013, đã thu hút sự chú ý của rất nhiều người. Tiệc cưới được tổ chức hoành tráng, tại trung tâm tiệc cưới đắt tiền ở TP.HCM.**




*​*Những khách mời đến dự thật sự bị choáng ngợp bởi toàn bộ không gian đám cưới được trang hoàng bằng hàng nghìn bông hoa hồng. Trong đó, sân khấu chính là khu vực ấn tượng nhất với thảm tuyệt đẹp và con đường hoa hồng cùng hàng nến lung linh.**



*​*Bên cạnh đó, không làm phông in tên thông thường, cô dâu chú rể chọn biểu tượng tình yêu cách điệu tượng trưng cho tên viết tắt của hai người là J và H. Trên phông còn được gắn những bông hoa giấy lớn ấn tượng.**



*​*2. TĂNG THANH HÀ: Đám cưới của hoa lan trắng**Đám cưới của Tăng Thanh Hà diễn ra vào chiều tối 11/11/2012. Tiệc được tổ chức tại một trung tâm tiệc cưới sang trọng nằm ở quận Phú Nhuận (TP.HCM). Toàn bộ không gian tiệc với sắc màu trắng chủ đạo và hoa trang trí là hoa lan trắng.**



*​*Được mệnh danh là “Đám cưới bí mật nhất năm 2012”, những bức ảnh chụp trong tiệc cưới của Tăng Thanh Hà thật sự rất hiếm hoi. Không có hình ảnh nào chụp cận cảnh về sân khấu tiệc cưới nhưng chỉ với bức hình chụp tấm backdrop kết bằng hoa lan, dưới chân là những cây nến lớn cũng thấy được sự hoành tráng và cầu kỳ của chủ nhân.**



*​*3. Đám cưới DI BĂNG: Âm hưởng mùa lễ hội**Tiệc cưới của Di Băng tổ chức gần lễ Giáng sinh 2012 nên toàn bộ hôn lễ được trang hoàng lộng lẫy, mang âm hưởng mùa lễ hội.**Sân khấu là nơi ấn tượng nhất trong tiệc cưới. Trên sân khấu đặt một cổng hoa tươi, cùng nhiều cành khô và lối dẫn lên sân khấu được thắp sáng bằng những cốc nến xanh.**



*​*Toàn bộ không gian tiệc đều được trang hoàng bằng hai màu sắc là xanh và trắng, từ hàng nến dẫn lên sân khấu, tới chữ trên backdrop sân khấu, tới từng chiếc đèn trang trí và cành hoa tuyết.**



*​*4. Đám cưới ĐỖ HẢI YẾN: Cổ điển và sang trọng**Ngoài nghi thức cưới truyền thống ở Quy Nhơn và Bắc Ninh, “cô Pao” còn ra Hà Nội mở tiệc chiêu đãi bạn bè tại một địa điểm cực kỳ cổ điển và sang trọng thuộc ĐH Dược Hà Nội.**



*​*Tiệc cưới của Đỗ Hải Yến được diễn ra trong không gian kiến trúc kiểu Pháp, có thảm đỏ như những sự kiện giải trí lớn và một dàn nhạc công chơi nhạc sống. Đám cưới của cô cũng gây ấn tượng mạnh với kịch bản lạ, bao gồm chương trình hòa nhạc tại khán phòng lớn và tiệc ngoài trời theo phong cách phương Tây.**Sân khấu chính của đám cưới chính là mái vòm của hội trường. Khi tiệc chiêu đãi bắt đầu, chú rể bất ngờ xuất hiện, dành tặng một ca khúc lãng mạn cho cô dâu.**



*​*5. ĐOAN TRANG: Đám cưới độc đáo nhất**Đám cưới ca sĩ Đoan Trang cũng gây chú ý bởi cách trang trí, thiết kế đặc biệt. Tiệc cưới mang hai màu độc đáo là đen và đỏ. Không giống như các đám cưới truyền thống, ca sĩ Đoan Trang tổ chức cưới tại một quán bar hạng sang ở một tòa cao ốc TP.HCM.**Lễ cưới được diễn ra trong một không gian mở, cao và lộng gió dưới ánh đèn đêm Sài Gòn. Đoan Trang đã bỏ qua những nghi thức cưới truyền thống để mang đến sự thú vị và không thể lẫn lộn với bất cứ đám cưới của ai khác.**



*​*Sân khấu được thiết kế đơn giản với những bình hoa đỏ cao nằm ở hai bên. Chính vẻ đơn giản, đơn sắc này làm toàn bộ sân khấu nổi bật vời “phông nền” tự nhiên là đường phố tấp nập.**



*​*6. Đám cưới PHẠM QUỲNH ANH: Lãng mạn với những đóa hoa sao**Ca sĩ Phạm Quỳnh Anh tổ chức cưới theo phong cách lãng mạn với không gian ngập tràn hoa. Tiệc là sự kết hợp giữa phong cách hiện đại và cổ điển. Toàn bộ tiệc được trang trí bằng màu nâu ánh bạc sang trọng.**



*​*Hoa trong tiệc nhiều màu sắc, đặc biệt, những đoá hoa sao nhỏ được trải từ sảnh đón tiếp vào sân khấu, khiến cả tiệc cưới như một khu vườn thơ mộng.**



*​*Trên sân khấu là chiếc bàn để bánh cưới, rượu, được tô điểm bởi lọ hoa xinh.**



*​*7. Đám cưới lộng lẫy của MINH TUYẾT**Toàn bộ tiệc cưới tối 01/02/2013 của ca sĩ Minh Tuyết ngập tràn trong sắc hoa trắng (hoa lan, phi yến, hoa hồng, lan tường) và vẻ đẹp lấp lánh của hàng trăm cây nến lung linh, tại không gian sang trọng của khách sạn 5 sao Park Hyatt.**



*​*Toàn bộ không gian được phủ bởi hai sắc màu trắng và nâu, kết hợp cùng hàng trăm ngọn nến lung linh, khiến cả không gian sảnh đón tiếp và sảnh tiệc thêm phần lãng mạn và ấm cúm.**



*​*Trang trí lộng lẫy ở các bàn tiệc, sân khấu chính khá đơn giản để dung hòa với không gian lộng lẫy và thu hút sự chú ý của khách mời.**Bên trái sân khấu đặt tháp ly cao…**



*​*… và bên phải sân khấu đặt bánh cưới trắng điểm hoa nhẹ nhàng.**



**——————–oOo——————*​


----------

